# By Donation: Albino kribs, asian stone catfish, killi's



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Getting out of the fish hobby to focus on my reptile keeping. I have 2 albino kribs, 12ish asian stone catfish that need to find homes. All fish are by donation with all proceeds going to the BC Reptile Club.

I've also got several pieces of driftwood that's also by donation.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Sunny Sunday bump!


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

can i get an asian stone catfish?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Sure, they're pretty tiny!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump it ttt....


----------



## jack1233 (Jul 15, 2010)

Any photos?


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

What kind of killi's are they?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Will get photos up tonight. The killi's are fundulopanchax gardneri's


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump.... photo's added. If the kribs don't go soon, I may be tempted to sell my 5G shrimpy tank instead....


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Typo on your Kribs... All for $0 =) NICE!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump it ttt!!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump & price change


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump bump!!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Updated....

Almost full 150 gram container of NLS Cichlid Formula food also by donation...


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Gone! $20 raised for the BCRC! Thanks everyone


----------

